# Has anyone gone full term after having a prem baby



## Dottie

I have just found out I am pregnant again, my first was six weeks early and in SCBU for just over three weeks - I am so worrid about it happening a again and with a toddler to look after this time too !


----------



## LuluBee

I think it depends on why your lo was prem in the first place. My close friend had a baby at 28 weeks ( but this was because she got an infection). She ended up being induced at 41+ weeks with her next child! 

If you don't know already I'd spend time finding out if they know why your lo was premature. Good luck honey hope everything goes well xx


----------



## TheNewWife

A good friend of mine had her first at 32 weeks. Her second was born in July at 41 weeks. It can happen!


----------



## Bec L

Donna on here went to term after a prem baby so it can be done :) I will keep you posted but it looks like my second one might come early too and trust me, I have been worying about all the stuff you have like coping with having a baby in SCBU and one at home. 

I hope we both make it to term, but if not, I guess we'll cope somehow :hugs:

PS Congratulations!


----------



## bumpsmum

firstly congratulations hun, im impatiently waiting on no2. As Bec has said Donna went over and wee Bertie is just fine, it really does depend on any pre-existing complications. Feel assured you'll be monitored closely :hugs:

Bec - sorry to hear bubs might come bit early your almost at the stage when Poppy was born im sure you can keep bubs in as long as you can, will be thinking of you x


----------



## DonnaBallona

You'll be absolutly fine bec...we are all here for you whether baby comes sooner or (hopefully!) very much later! :hugs:

To the OP, my little girl was born at 32 weeks due to undiagnosed pre eclampsia. I had a crash section under general anesthetic and woke up on a ventilator in intensive care...she weighed 2lb 4oz at birth and was in SCBU for 5 weeks. That was in January last year.

In April this year however, I gave birth naturally to a baby boy...he weighed 7lb 10.5oz and went overdue by a week. I had no high blood pressure at all during my pregnancy and felt 100% fine throughout...infact, it was one of the best times of my life. I loved being pregnant!

I hope you get the same result-crossing fingers for you!. Good Luck and Congratulations! xx


----------



## Dottie

I guess its just wait and see how things go. Dont really know why my first was early I bent down to pick up some toliet paper and my waters broke - it all started from there


----------



## fairydreams

I have my dd was prem but ds was late! like the others have said it often depends on why the baby was prem in the first place, they never found a reason for dd being prem, just muttered something about there must have been an infection somewhere down the line which was not picked up by the obs.
it was scary with ds though as i had complications at 28/29weeks where they almost decided on delivering him early then changing their minds at the last minute! had extra checks right throughout the rest of the pg and he ended up going past full term and being born 5days late!

fairydreams :flower:


----------



## Bec L

fairydreams said:


> it was scary with ds though as i had complications at 28/29weeks where they almost decided on delivering him early then changing their minds at the last minute! had extra checks right throughout the rest of the pg and he ended up going past full term and being born 5days late!
> 
> fairydreams :flower:

What extra checks did they do fairydreams, just out of interest? Was it cervical scans?


----------



## Liz2

These ladies all have great stories. I worry about this same thing, so I am glad you asked this question. My first one was born at 32 weeks. I went into preterm labor with my second at 24 weeks but after a week in the hospital and tons of bedrest I was able to carry him to 36 weeks. I hope this lo wants to stick around and be over due!! Good luck!


----------



## fairydreams

Bec L said:


> fairydreams said:
> 
> 
> it was scary with ds though as i had complications at 28/29weeks where they almost decided on delivering him early then changing their minds at the last minute! had extra checks right throughout the rest of the pg and he ended up going past full term and being born 5days late!
> 
> fairydreams :flower:
> 
> What extra checks did they do fairydreams, just out of interest? Was it cervical scans?Click to expand...

 they didnt want anyone else to do any more cervical checks as they were frightened it would irratate the cervix and make me go into labour early, i had had umpteen by this point and bled more after each one:shrug:

i had to have a fortnightly ultrasound scan, see my mw every 2 weeks and see the top consultant at least once a month, i can also remember towards the end i kept having high bp and because i had dd pre-term they couldnt rule out PE, so got sent to the MAS unit everytime i had a slight rise.
essentially they just monitor you a lot more, i can remember having a tantrum with the doctor christmas eve as there was protein in my urine sample and i had had slight spotting and she wanted to re-admit me but i was adament i was going to spend xmas day with dd and was allowed home on the solemn promise i rested and came back on the monday to see if things had settled down.

fairydreams :flower:

his birth wasnt straight forward neither but i would go through it all again with both of them :cloud9:

fairydreams :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun. Had my second at 24wks due to incompetent cervix, but recently managed to carry twin boys to 38wks after having a stitch placed. They were whoppers at 7 3 and 8 13, so my cervix managed to hold in 16Ibs of baby! It can be done - have faith and get the best care possible. Don't worry about asking lots of questions and resting when you can - good luck x


----------



## SugarKisses

I know ALOT of mums who had prem babies and they thankfully went on to have a full term baby afterwards. Chances are very high for you to go further the next time.
I wish that was the case for me :(


----------

